# Kaufentscheidung CUBE REACTION 2009 oder 2010



## mikro70 (7. September 2009)

Hey zusammen,
meine mÃ¤del will sich das CUBE REACTION zulegen nun stehen wir vor der entscheidung model 2009 oder 2010, beide kosten momentan noch 1500.-â¬

Die frage is nu der unterschied? Einmal die Bremsen Formula K18 oder RX und die Fox Gabel!

WeiÃ irgendjemand etwas zu dem thema??? Erfahrung mit der neuen bremse oder empfehlungen???

Hat cube bei den 2010 model eher auf oder abgespeckt, denn der preis is ja gleich!!!


----------



## drexsack (7. September 2009)

_Tendenziell _hat Cube bei allen 2010er Modellen eher abgespeckt, speziell beim Reaction habe ich aber noch nicht nachgeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikro70 (7. September 2009)

Dank dir!!!


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. September 2009)

Bleibt auch die Frage wann sie damit fahren will und wann die ersten geliefert werden, traditionell dauert es meistens "etwas" länger, je nachdem wann bestellt wurde und welches Modell

NaitsirhC


----------



## mikro70 (7. September 2009)

Beide bikes wären bis samstag einsatzbereit, also die frage is unwichtig!!!


----------



## NaitsirhC (7. September 2009)

Das 2010er Modell schon verfügbar? Wow, nicht schlecht


----------



## DeLocke (8. September 2009)

Also ich würde das 2010er nehmen, weil die K18 Bremse ist nocht so der Hit und die Fox Gabel ist auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## mikro70 (8. September 2009)

Hey DeLocke,
du meinst also die FORMULA RX bremse is besser als die FORMULA K18 und die neue FOX 2010 mindestens so gut wie die 2009er?


----------



## DeLocke (8. September 2009)

Ich würde schon behaupten das die RX besser ist, weil meine K18 ist echt der letzte Schrott!



mikro70 schrieb:


> Hey DeLocke,
> du meinst also die FORMULA RX bremse is besser als die FORMULA K18 und die neue FOX 2010 mindestens so gut wie die 2009er?


----------



## mikro70 (8. September 2009)

OK!!! In wie fern wird sie weich mit der zeit oder was meinst mit schrott? Darf ich fragen wie schwer du bist???


----------



## DeLocke (8. September 2009)

mikro70 schrieb:


> OK!!! In wie fern wird sie weich mit der zeit oder was meinst mit schrott? Darf ich fragen wie schwer du bist???



Ich hab 65kg komplett mit Klamotten. Ne mit weich nix zu tun die ist nur am klingeln und man bekommt es einfach nicht in den Griff!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikro70 (8. September 2009)

Hmmm, hab ich schon mehrfach gelesen! Auch hier im forum, gibts tips mit bremsbelägen und irgendwelchen sprays! Das is natürlich nervig, man muß ja auch an die mitbiker denken!!!! ;-)


----------



## sheer good (8. September 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Ich würde schon behaupten das die RX besser ist, weil meine K18 ist echt der letzte Schrott!



aber die RX ist soooo hässlich im Vergleich zur K18; wie übrigends alle 2010er Modelle von Formula ziemlich mies aussehen.

Da ich was für schöne Bremsen übrig habe, würde ich wohl zum 2009er Modell greifen.


----------



## mikro70 (8. September 2009)

Mir wäre ein quitschfreies und solides bremsen wichtiger!!!


----------



## sheer good (8. September 2009)

mikro70 schrieb:


> Mir wäre ein quitschfreies und solides bremsen wichtiger!!!



dann musst du das reaction von 2010 mit der hässlichen RX oder den noch hässlicheren avids - von der HS33 fang ich gar nicht erst an -  nehmen und hoffen, dass es dann nicht quietscht. viel glück. man kann nicht alles haben . . .


----------



## RSG_GR (15. September 2009)

Hi,


Also ich fahr jetzt seit Anfang dieses Jahres das Cube Reaction K18 09.

Ich bin mit dem Bike total zufrieden...bis auf die Laufräder, die hab ich nach einiger Zeit ausgetauscht, da beim abwaschen Wasser immer in das Lager und in den Freilauf geraten ist...wobei mir keine weiteren Fälle davon bekannt sind...

Die Fox Gabel ist wirklich einsame Spitze...obwohl manchmal der Lockout hängen bleibt(worüber ich einen Thread habe)...

Jedenfalls habe ich die Oro K18 mit den r1 scheiben dran wie die meisten 09er Reactions...

ich kan mich nciht über die Bremse beklagen:

1. Super Bremsleistung...
2. Die R 1 Scheiben sind einer der leichtesten am Markt...
3. Die Bremsbeläge nutzen so gut wie gar nicht die Scheibe ab...vorne habe ich zwar trotzdem Cool stop drauf aber der Unterschied ist sehr gering...



---> Ich kann dieses Bike dir nur empfehlen...als Lrs evt Mavic Crossride...meiner Ansicht nach ist der auch von der Steifigkeit deutlich besser.... von der Lackierung ist auch kaum ein unterschied zwischen 09 und 10

Nur das gewicht ist meines Wissens beim 09er 200 gramm höher...


Gruß


----------



## drexsack (16. September 2009)

Ich hab seit kurzem nun auch ein 09er Reaction R1, kann ich nur empfehlen. Einfach ein Topbike und hammerschnell mit den 10.x Kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfmoe (16. September 2009)

Ich hab zwar kein Reaction,a ber ein Cube mit K18 und finde die Bremse genial. Die richtig teuren bin ich zwar bisher noch nicht gefahren.. aber von den gestesteten (insgesamt glaub ich inzwischen 7 unterschiedlicher Hersteller) fand ich sie in Sachen Dosierbarkeit und Bremskraft am besten.


----------



## CoAXx (21. September 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Ich würde schon behaupten das die RX besser ist, weil meine K18 ist echt der letzte Schrott!



Deine vielleicht, aber meine K18, die ich getestet habe war stark, leise, super Griff (dick und ergonomisch zugleich) und guter Druckpunkt.


----------

